
Even at Warp 9, Space Travel Would Take Forever - gscott
https://www.businessinsider.com/star-trek-warp-light-speed-reality-travel-nasa-animation-2019-1
======
fulafel
What would be the speeds be as estimated by the whooshing by stars in the
windows / viewscreen?

edit: someone says the answer is around 32e6 x c here:
[https://www.quora.com/Star-trek-regularly-depicts-warp-
speed...](https://www.quora.com/Star-trek-regularly-depicts-warp-speed-with-
stars-zooming-by-at-a-rate-similar-to-falling-raindrops-what-velocity-would-
they-need-to-accelerate-to-achieve-this) \- based on "Let’s say that stars
are, on average, 5 light years apart, and that a nearby star seems to go by
once every 5 seconds [...]"

~~~
lainga
Once that was realized, the whooshing particles were retconned by the TNG
writers to be random interstellar particles that were glowing due to warp
effects.

------
elil17
What exactly is Warp 9.9? Is there some meaningful reason why that corresponds
to 2000x the speed of light?

------
dragonwriter
> In "Star Trek," a warp factor of 1 is light speed, and a warp factor of 9.9
> is more than 2,000 times greater than light speed.

And yet, warp 9.975 is only 1,000 times light speed, warp 4.5 is over 8,000
times light speed, and Warp 7 is 4-10 _million_ times light speed.

[https://memory-alpha.fandom.com/wiki/Warp_factor](https://memory-
alpha.fandom.com/wiki/Warp_factor)

Trek is many things, consistent about the relation between warp factors and
speed is not among them.

~~~
heisenbit
The warp drive warps time/space. For it to work consistent time and space
would have to be consistent in the universe. When you press your accelerator
you don't expect the same reaction going uphill or downhill.

------
furgooswft13
Just get to Warp 10 then you can travel everywhere instantly. It might turn
you into a salamander though.

------
Cheyana
As Douglas Adams said in The Hitchhiker’s Guide: “ Space,” it says, “is big.
Really big. You just won’t believe how vastly, hugely, mindbogglingly big it
is. I mean, you may think it’s a long way down the road to the chemist’s, but
that’s just peanuts to space.”

------
justinclift
No mention of perceptual time inside the craft when traveling though. That
would make a large difference for many cases (eg population expansion). ;)

